# People who drink and drive



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I have just followed a car going between 20 and 30mph and (s)he was all over the road. Moving into the path of the oncoming traffic, driving into the grass on corners and then swinging back out. (S)He was clearly drunk what a complete tosser.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

fucking lowest of the low - should have reported her ( or pulled her over and given her a darn good shoeing ;D )


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> should have reported her


I really hope you did as otherwise they'll be out doing it again :-/


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> I have just followed a car going between 20 and 30mph and (s)he was all over the road. Moving into the path of the oncoming traffic, driving into the grass on corners and then swinging back out. (S)He was clearly drunk what a complete tosser.


A drunk bird hey. Only one thing for it, drag her out of the car, give her a right royal rogering, put her back in her car, then call the old Bill.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

always report suspicious driving like that , they will kill otherwise.... just dial 999 but not while you are driving (unless using hands free!!!)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

aweful: some people have to cause an accident first before they come to their senses!!!

This is a real dilemma if you suspect someone to be drunk: I'm sure everyone would feel bad about reporting someone (I would) but then I guess that everyone would feel equally bad if that person caused an accident (I know I would) :-/


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I recently reported an old dear for driving the wrong way down a one way street. When she met on coming traffic she couldn't even reverse it so a passerby jumped in, turned it around and pulled it over. All she did was lock the doors and go shopping even though it was on double yellows.

I felt guilty as this may loose her the mobility and life she has but rather that then her hitting someone head on. :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ScoTTy - was that the same day you drowned a bunch of kittens and punched a baby in the face?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> this may loose her the mobility


Good.

There are ways and means to get about that don't involve her presenting a risk to others.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I would have reported the person but did not have my mobile with me. The road was too dangerous to lean over to grab a pen and jot the number plate down. Furthermore, I had to stay focused on driving thanks to the fool in front of me. I was so angry!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> ScoTTy - was that the same day you drowned a bunch of kittens and punched a baby in the face?


LOL ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I take it noone here has ever driven with excess alchol in there system then?
Been to a party woke up the next morning and driven? your still likely to be over the limit :-/
I'm not condoning it but i would put money on it most of the people here have done it at some stage in there lives :-/
Also gets me when people think its bad to drink and drive but ok to have a joint and drive :-/
Jonah


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

In order to eat an elephant, one needs to start with small bites...



> I take it noone here has ever driven with excess alchol in there system then?
> Been to a party woke up the next morning and driven? your still likely to be over the limit Â :-/
> I'm not condoning it but i would put money on it most of the people here have done it at some stage in there lives :-/
> Also gets me when people think its bad to drink and drive but ok to have a joint and drive :-/
> Jonah


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> In order to eat an elephant, one need to start with small bites...


Small BITs or small BITES . Do elephants have small bits NuTTs? : ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Jonah has a good point, but while it may be valid, it's not deliberately flaunting the rules.

Yes, people do still have alcohol in their system the morning after, but most people would be genuinely surprised if they were stopped, breatalised and then found to be over the limit.

Going out, getting aresholed and then driving home is irresponsible.

Just as a point of interest, it takes your body one hour to rid itself of each unit of alcohol - after an initial one hour period in which the alcohol is absorbed.

Assuming you downed a pint in one, it would therefore take three hours to be out of your system entirely.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> Going out, getting aresholed and then driving home is irresponsible.


Here, here - the twat was all over the road and there is no excuse.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Also gets me when people think its bad to drink and drive but ok to have a joint and drive :-/


I often eat roast meats before driving. What's your point?

As for driving the next morning, I reckon I did a couple of times over the xmas break. I did my utmost to not drink a lot and stop early, but it's impossible to tell. Maybe I wasn't over the limit. Don't know. 
Why isn't there govenment advice on this? And why isn't there a campaign to try and stop people? Maybe they should put adverts on cornflakes warning of the dangers of next day drink driving :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> In order to eat an elephant, one needs to start with small bites...


...or have a big family...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> ScoTTy - was that the same day you drowned a bunch of kittens and punched a baby in the face?


LOL. Funniest reply I have seen for ages. Keep it up Tim.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I only have 5 kids. Might take it's time...

and none of them are fat bastards. ;D



> ...or have a big family...


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Last year, the Sunday before Christmas, I got pulled in my TT and 'done' for being over the limit at 10.30am. I was convinced I was OK, had the kids in the back (off for a brunch). But was just over. Got banned for 9months (got 25% reduction on completion of course).

Ruined my bloody life! Back on the road now, minus TT tho


----------

